# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  ألقاب الصحابة والتابعين

## معاذ ملحم

ألقاب الصحابة والتابعين

ألقاب الصحابة والتابعين
ما جاء في تأويل قوله الله عزوجل ‏
(( ‏وَلا تَنابَزوا بِالأَلقابِ ))‏‏ 
حدثنا حكم بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا أبو بكر احمد بن محمد بن إسماعيل قال‏:‏ نا على بن أحمد بن سليمان علان قال‏:‏ نا محمد ابن هشام بن أبي خيرة السدوسي قال‏:‏ نا داود يعني ابن ميسر عن عامر يعني الشعبي عن أبي جبيرة بن الضحاك قال‏:‏ ‏(‏كان أهل الجاهلية يسمون الرجل بالأسماء فدعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا باسم من الأسماء فقالوا‏:‏ يا رسول الله إنه يغضب من هذا فأنزل الله تعالى ‏(‏وَلا تَنابَزوا بِالأَلقاب بِئسَ الاسمُ الفُسوقُ بَعدَ الإيمان‏)‏‏.‏ 
حدثنا أبو عمر يوسف بن عبد الله النمري قال‏:‏ نا عبد الله بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا محمد بن بكر قال‏:‏ نا أبو داود قال‏:‏ نا موسى ابن إسماعيل قال‏:‏ نا وهيب عن داود عن عامر قال‏:‏ حدثني أبو جبيرة بن الضحاك قال‏:‏ فينا أنزلت هذه الآية في بني سلمة ‏(‏وَلا تَنابَزوا بِالأَلقابِ بِئسَ الاسمُ الفُسوقُ بَعدَ الإيمان‏)‏‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ قدم علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وليس من رجل إلا وله اسمان أو ثلاثة فجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ يا فلان فيقولون‏:‏ من يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنه يغضب من هذا الاسم فنزلت هذه الآية ‏(‏وَلا تَنابَزوا بِالأَلقابِ‏)‏‏.‏ 
ورواهن شعبة عن داود عن الشعبي عن أبي جبيرة قال‏:‏ قدم علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وقول ثاني‏:‏ روى عن الحسن البصري وعن مجاهد قالا‏:‏ هو اليهودي والنصراني يسلم فيقال له وسئل عبد الرحمن بن مهدي قيل له‏:‏ ‏(‏أترى غيبة أو هجنة قول الرجل‏:‏ الأعمش وسالم الأفطس وعاصم الأحول وحميد الطويل وعمران القصير‏.‏ 
وأمثال هذا أتراه غيبة أو هجنة لأهل العلم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏لا أراه غيبة ولا هجنة وربما سمعت شعبة يقول ليحيى بن سعيد‏:‏ ‏(‏يا أحول ما تقول ويا أحول ما ترى‏)‏‏.‏ 
وذكر أبو داود سليمان بن الأشعث قال‏:‏ سمعت أحمد بن حنبل سئل عن الرجل يكون له اللقب لا يعرف إلا به ولا يكرهه قال‏:‏ أليس يقال ‏"‏ سليمان الأعمش وحميد الطويل وكان لا يرى به بأسا وسألت عنه أحمد وغيره مرة فرخص فيه‏.‏ 
حدثنا حكم بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا أبو بكر بن إسماعيل قال‏:‏ نا أبو بشر الدولابي قال‏:‏ نا محمد بن بشار قال‏:‏ حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي قال‏:‏ نا سفيان عن الحسن ابن عبيد الله عن إبراهيم بن سويد قال‏:‏ صلى علقمة الظهر خمسا فقيل له فقال‏:‏ أكذلك يا أعور قال‏:‏ نعم‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ سجد سجدتين ثم سلم ثم قال‏:‏ هكذا فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
حدثنا محمد بن سعدون حدثنا أبو بكر المطوعي قال‏:‏ نا أبو عبد الله النيسابوري نا بكر بن محمد الصيرفى قال‏:‏ سمعت جعفر بن محمد بن كردف يقول‏:‏ كان يحيى بن معين يلقب أصحابه فلقب محمد بن إبراهيم مربع ولقب عبيد بن حاتم العجل ولقب صالح بن محمد بجزرة ولقب الحسين بن إبراهيم بشمخمة ولقب محمد بن صالح كيلجة ولقب علي بن عبد الصمد علان وهؤلاء كلهم كبار أصحابه وحفاظ الحديث‏.‏ 
حدثنا أبو عمر النمرى نا عبد الله بن محمد بن يوسف قال‏:‏ نا إسماعيل بن إسحاق النصرى قال‏:‏ نا أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الملك قال‏:‏ نا ابن وضاح قال‏:‏ نا هشام بن خالد قال‏:‏ نا بقية عن عبد الملك بن النعمان أن رجلا حدثه أن عمر بن الخطاب قال‏:‏ ‏(‏عجلوا بكنى أولادكم لا تسرع إليهم ألقاب السوء‏)‏‏.‏ 
حدثنا حكم بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا أبو بكر بن إسماعيل قال‏:‏ نا أبو بشر الدولابي قال‏:‏ نا أبو عبيد الله معاوية بن صالح قال‏:‏ نا منصور ابن أبي مزاحم قال أبو معمر سعيد بن خثيم عن أخيه معمر بن خثيم قال‏:‏ قال لي أبو جعفر‏:‏ بم تكنى قال‏:‏ ما اكتنيت وما لي من ولد‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ وما يمنعك من ذلك إنا لنكنى أولادنا في الصغر مخافة أن يلحق به ألا أكنيك قلت‏:‏ بلى‏.‏ 
أنت أبو محمد‏.‏ 
  ذكر ما جاء في الألقاب في حرف الألف من الصحابة 
الأحنف بن قيس‏:‏ اسمه صخر وقيل‏:‏ الضحاك أبو بحر السعدي التميمة أدرك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ودعا له ولم يره‏.‏ 
حدث عن أبي ذر وابن مسعود وأبي بكرة‏.‏ 
روى عنه الحسن وأبو العلى بن الشخير‏.‏ 
حدثنا أحمد بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا سعيد بن نصر وعبد الوارث وأحمد بن قاسمن قالوا‏:‏ نا قاسم بن أصبغ قال‏:‏ نا الخشنى قال‏:‏ قال لنا عمرو بن على‏:‏ الأحنف بن قيس أبو بحر اسمه قيس‏.‏ 
الأشعث بن قيس بن معدي كرب الكندي‏.‏ 
قال أبو محمد عبد الله بن مسلم بن قتيبة‏:‏ الأشعب اسمه معدي كرب وسمي الأشعث لشعث رأسه وفد على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كندة وأسلم في سنة عشرة وسكن الكوفة سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم روى عنه أبو وائل شقيق ابن سلمة‏.‏ 
الأخرم‏:‏ الأسدي فارس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اسمه محرز بن نضلة وموسى بن عقبة يقول فيه محرز بن وهب‏.‏ 
والأخرم لقب أتى ذكره في حديث سلمة بن الأكوع ما ذكر غارة عبد الرحمن بن عيينة على سرح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي غزوة قرد‏.‏ 
الأغر المزني‏:‏ يقال‏:‏ اسمه يسار روى له مسلم حديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏أنه ليغان على قلبي وإني أستغفر الله‏.‏‏.‏‏)‏ الحديث‏.‏ 
لم يرو له غير هذا الحديث‏.‏ 
حدثنا أبو عمر النمرى نا خلف بن قاسم عن أبي على بن السكن قال الأغر المزنى‏:‏ له صحبة الأشج القصرى‏:‏ له صحبة اسمه منذر بن عايذ‏.‏ 
وفد على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع قومه وقال له‏:‏ ‏(‏إن فيك لخصلتين يحبهما الله‏:‏ الحلم والأناة‏)‏ أتى ذكره في حديث أبي سعيد الخدرى في كتاب الإيمان من كتاب مسلم‏.‏ 
آبى اللحم‏:‏ الغفارى يقال‏:‏ اسمه الحويرث بن عبد الله ويقال‏:‏ عبد الله بن عبد الملك من بنى غفار بن مليل قيل‏:‏ إنه كان يأبى أن يأكل اللحم وقيل‏:‏ إنه كان يأبى أن يأكل لحما ذبح على النصب قتل يوم حنين شهيدا روى مسلم لمولاه عمير مولى آبى اللحم في كتاب الزكاة‏.‏ 
التابعون ومن بعدهم‏.‏ 
الأعرج‏:‏ عبد الرحمن بن هرمز يكنى أبا داود الهاشمي مولى ربيعة بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب سمع ابا هريرة وعبد الله بن بحينة‏.‏ 
الأعرج‏:‏ عبد الرحمن بن سعد مولى بني مخزوم يكنى أبا حميد روى عن أبي هريرة ‏(‏سجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ‏(‏إِذا السّماءُ اِنشَقَت‏)‏ و ‏(‏اِقرَأ بِاسمِ رَبِّكَ‏)‏ يقال‏:‏ المقعد وقد ذكرناه في حرف الميم من هذا الباب‏.‏ 
الأعرج‏:‏ أبو حازم المدني الحكيم ويقال له أيضا‏:‏ الأفزر من تابعي أهل المدينة ومن فضلائهم روى عن سهل بن سعد وغيره‏.‏ 
الأعرج‏:‏ حميد بن قيس أبو صفوان مولى عبد الله بن الزبير أخو عمر بن قيس يروى عن مجاهد وسليمان بن عتيق رويا له‏.‏ 
الأعرج‏:‏ ويقال‏:‏ الأحنف ثابت بن عياض مولى عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن الخطاب سمع أبا هريرة روى عنه زياد بن سعد روى له مسلم والبخارى في كتاب البيوع والاستئذان‏.‏ 
الأعرج‏:‏ ابو يحيى اسمه مصدع مولى معاذ بن عفراء روى له مسلم وحده‏.‏ 
الأعرج‏:‏ الفضل بن سهل بن إبراهيم أبو العباس من ساكني بغداد ومن شيوخ البخارى ومسلم‏.‏ 
الأعمش‏:‏ سليمان بن مهران أبو محمد الأسدي ثم الكاميلي مولاهم الكوفي أحد الأئمة في الحديث والقرآن‏.‏ 
الأجرد‏:‏ ويقال‏:‏ له الأعرج أيضا أبو حسان اسمه مسلم العدوى البصري يروى عن ابن عباس حدث عنه قتادة‏.‏ 
الأشج‏:‏ وهو خالد بن عبد الله بن محرز المازني بن أخي صفوان ابن محرز حدث عنه سليمان التيمى معدود في البصريين روى له مسلم وحده‏.‏ 
الأغشى‏:‏ عبد الحميد بن أبي أويس يكنى أبا بكر هو أخو إسماعيل عن ابن أبي ذئب وسليمان الأحول‏:‏ عامر بن عبد الواحد روى له مسلم وحده‏.‏ 
الأحول‏:‏ عاصم بن سليمان البصري أحد الأئمة في الحديث رويا له‏.‏ 
الأحول‏:‏ سليمان بن أبي مسلم خال ابن أبي نجيح عن طاوس ومجاهد وأبي سلمة حدث عنه ابن جريج وابن عيينة وعثمان بن الأسود رويا له‏.‏ 
الأحول‏:‏ محمد بن عبد الحكم أبو عبد الله المروزى عن النضر بن شميل شيخ للبخارى والأحول عاصم بن النضر التميمى صاحب معتمر شيخ لمسلم تفرد به‏.‏ 
الأحدب‏:‏ واصل بن حيان الأسدى الكوفى عن أبي وائل والمعرور ابن سويد حدث عنه شعبة والثورى وغيرهما‏.‏ 
الأحدب‏:‏ محمد بن عبيد الطنافسى أبو عبد الله رويا له‏.‏ 
الأقرع‏:‏ نافع مولى أبي قتادة أبو محمد المدينى عن أبي قتادة وأبي هريرة روى عنه الزهرى وصالح بن كيسان وسالم أبو النضر رويا له‏.‏ 
الأغر‏:‏ أبو مسلم قد تقدم التعريف بهما والقول في التفرقة بينهما في الباب الثاني من هذا الكتاب وهو باب تمييز المشكل‏.‏ 
الأثرم‏:‏ وهو ابو محمد عمرو بن دينار المكى أحد الأئمة حدث عنه سفيان بن عيينة وداود بن الأفطس‏:‏ سالم بن عجلان أبو محمد مولى محمد بن مروان بن الحكم روى له البخارى عن سعيد بن جبير يعد في أهل الجزيرة كان ينزل حران‏.‏ 
الأعور‏:‏ هو هارون بن موسى الأعور أبو محمد النحوي البصري عن شعيب بن الحبحاب والزبير بن الخريت روى عنه ابن حبان ابن هلال ونمير بن أسد وموسى بن إسماعيل رويا له‏.‏ 
الأعور‏:‏ حجاج بن محمد المصيصى عن ابن جريج وشعبة روى عنه قتيبة وصدقة بن الفضل ويحيى بن معين وغيرهم رويا له‏.‏ 
الأشل‏:‏ هو منصور بن عبد الرحمن الغداني عن الشعبي حدث عنه إسماعيل بن علية روى له مسلم وحده في باب إباق العبد في كتاب الإيمان وقد تقدم التعريف به في المنسوب من حرف الغين والحمد لله‏.‏ 
الأفوه‏:‏ هو بشر بن بن السرى أبو عمرو البصرى كان صاحب مواعظ يتكلم بها فسمى الأفوه روى عن نافع بن عمر والثورى وزكريا بن إسحاق روى عنه على بن المدينى وابن أبى عمر العدني رويا له‏.‏ 
قال عبد الله بن احمد بن حنبل‏:‏ سمعت أبى ذكر بشر بن السرى فقال‏:‏ كنت إذا رأيته عرفت سهر الليل في وجهه‏.‏ 
الأبرش‏:‏ هو محمد بن حرب الخولاني الحمصى عن الزبيري والأوزاعي رويا له‏.‏ 
الأشج‏:‏ هو أبو سعيد عبد الله بن سعيد الكندي الكوفى حدث عنه مسلم بن الحجاج كثيرا وحدث عنه البخارى في كتاب الفتن حديثا واحدا ‏(‏يوشك أن يحسر الفرات عن كنز من ذهب‏.‏‏.‏‏)‏ الحديث‏.‏ 
الأزرق‏:‏ هو إسحاق بن يوسف ين يعقوب أبو محمد الواسطى عن مسعر والثورى وورقاء وعوف الأعرابي‏.‏ 
الأصيل‏:‏ هو سليمان بن كثير الواسطى أخو محمد بن كثير العبدى البصري ذكر أبو العباس السراج قال‏:‏ سمعت الدارمى يقول‏:‏ سمعت عبد الصمد يقول‏:‏ كان سليمان بن كثير يقال له‏:‏ الأصيل من جماله‏.‏ 
  حرف الباء من الصحابة 
برير‏:‏ هو أبو ذر الغفارى واسمه جندب بن جنادة صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏ 
وقال ابن قتيبة‏:‏ قال أبو اليقظان‏:‏ أبو ذر اسمه جندب بن السكن ولقبه برير‏.‏ 
بريدة‏:‏ الأسلمى يقال‏:‏ اسمه عامر بن الحصيب بضم الحاء والصاد المهملتين وقد تقدم تقييده ويكنى أبا عبد الله وكان من أصحاب الشجرة نزل البصرة ومات بمرو في خلافة يزيد بن معاوية جصين‏:‏ بالجيم والصاد المهملة المكسورة المشددة‏.‏ 
حدثنا أبو عمر النمرى خلف بن القاسم قال‏:‏ نا أبو على بن السكن قال‏:‏ حدثني احمد بن عمر بن بسطام المروزى قال‏:‏ نا الفضل بن عبد الجبار قال‏:‏ سمعت أحمد بن عثمان الطوسى يقول‏:‏ بريدة اسمه عامر بن الخصيب قال ابن السكن‏:‏ أحمد بن عثمان من كبار أصحاب ابن المبارك‏.‏ 
التابعون ومن بعدهم‏.‏ 
الباقر‏:‏ هو أبو جعفر محمد بن علي بن الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب ويقال له‏:‏ باقر العلم كما حدثنا حكم بن محمد بن حكم قال‏:‏ نا أبو بكر أحمد بن محمد بن إسماعيل قال‏:‏ نا أبو الحسن الأنصاري قال‏:‏ سمعت الزبير بن بكار القاضي يقول‏:‏ كان يقال لمحمد بن علي بن الحسين‏:‏ باقر العلم وذكر عمر الزاهد المطرز صاحب ثعلب قال‏:‏ إنما سمى محمدا باقرا لأنه شق العلم وفتحه وأظهره وبينه‏.‏ 
ببه‏:‏ هو عبد الله بن الحارث بن نوفل بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم روى له البخاري ومسلم عن العباس بن عبد المطلب روى عنه عبد الملك ابن عمير وعامر بن سعد‏.‏ 
حدثنا حكم بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا أبو بكر بن إسماعيل قال‏:‏ حدثنا الأنصاري نا الزبير بن بكار قال عبد الله بن الحارث الذي يقال له‏:‏ جبة أمه هند بنت أبي سفيان اصطلج عليه أهل البهنى‏:‏ هو عبد الله بن يسار مولى مصعب بن الزبير معدود في الطبقة الأولى من الكوفيين وروى الفضل بن عثمان العلاني عن يحيى ابن معين أنه قال‏:‏ البهنى اسمه عبد الله بن يسار يكنى أبا محمد نزل الكوفة مولى الزبير بن العوام رضي الله عنه يروى عن عروة بن الزبير روى عنه خالد بن سلمة وإسماعيل بن أبي خالد والسرفى وروى أيضا عن عائشة وفاطمة بنت قيس‏.‏ 
البُطين‏:‏ هو مسلم بن أبي عمران أبو عبد الله الكوفى عن سعيد بن جبير رويا له‏.‏ 
بندار‏:‏ محمد بن بشار بن عثمان أبو بكر العيدى حدث عنه مسلم والبخارى والناس‏.‏ 
حدثنا أحمد بن عمر نا أبو ذر نا أبو الحسن الدارقطني قال‏:‏ كان بندار من الحفاظ الأثبات‏.‏ 
بحشل‏:‏ هو أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن وهب ابن أخى عبد الله ابن وهب يكنى أبا عبيد الله‏.‏ 
قال أبو سعيد بن يونس‏:‏ في تاريخه في أهل مصر والمغرب أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن وهب يلقب بحشل حدث عن عمه وغيره لا تقوم بحديثه حجة توفى في ربيع الآخر سنة أربع وستين ومائتين‏.‏ 
حدث عنه مسلم بن الحجاج عن عمه في مواضع يسيرة ويذكر أن البخاري قد حدث عنه في الجامع‏.‏ 
  حرف التاء 
أبو تراب‏:‏ هو علي بن أبي طالب أمير المؤمنين رضي الله عنه وقال سهل بن سعد الساعدي‏:‏ ما كان لعلى اسم أحب إليه من أبي تراب وإن كان ليفرح إذا دعي به‏.‏ 
التل‏:‏ هو محمد بن الحسن بن الزبير أبو جعفر الأسدي حدث البخاري عن ابنه عمر بن محمد عنه عن إبراهيم بن طهمان وحفص ابن غياث‏.‏ 
حدثنا أبو عمر قال‏:‏ نا ابن قاسم قال‏:‏ نا ابن السكن قال‏:‏ نا الحسين ابن اسماعيل المحاملي قال‏:‏ نا عمر بن محمد بن الحسين الأزدي قال‏:‏ نا أبى قال‏:‏ نا إبراهيم بن طهمان في حديث ذكره منكرا قاله الأزدي‏.‏ 
  حرف الجيم 
جردقة‏:‏ هو عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله أبو سعيد مولى بنى هاشم روينا عن أبي بكر أحمد بن محمد بن بيان الأثرم قال‏:‏ سئل أبو عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل عن أبي سعيد مولى بني هاشم‏:‏ ما كان اسمه فقال‏:‏ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله فقال رجل‏:‏ كان يلقب جردقة فقال أبو عبد الله برأسه‏:‏ أبى نعم‏.‏ 
  حرف الحاء 
حمدان‏:‏ هو محمد بن سعيد الأصبهاني أبو جعفر كوفى من شيوخ البخارى روى عنه حديثا واحدا في الجامع عن ابن المبارك عن معمر عن همام عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏إنما سمى الخضر لأنه على فروة بيضاء‏.‏ 
‏)‏ الحديث‏.‏ 
حمدان آخر‏:‏ هو حمدان بن عمرو اسمه أحمد أبو جعفر البغدادي حدث عنه البخارى في تفسير سورة المائدة حديثا واحدا ليس له غيره‏.‏ 
حمدان آخر‏:‏ هو أحمد بن يوسف السلمى الأزدي نيسابوري يكنى أبا الحسن‏.‏ 
قال أبو عبد الله الحاكم النيسابورى‏:‏ سمعت أبا أحمد الحافة يقول‏:‏ سمعت مكى بن عبدان يقول‏:‏ قال لنا أحمد بن يوسف‏:‏ أنا أزدى وكانت أمى سلمية‏.‏ 
حمدوية‏:‏ محمد بن أبان البلخي مستملى وكيع بن الجراح يكنى أبا بكر روى عنه البخارى عن محمد بن جعفر غندر في الصلاة قاله أبو نصر قد تقدم في الجزء الذي قبل هذا أن مستملى وكيع لا يروى عنه البخاري‏.‏ 
ابو حرزة‏:‏ اسمه يعقوب بن مجاهد يكنى أبا يوسف وأبو حرزة لقب له وكان قاصا‏.‏ 
حي‏:‏ هو جد الحسن وعلى ابنا صالح بن حي اسمه حيان وحي لقب‏.‏ 
حدثنا حكم نا أبو بكر نا أبو البشر نا إبراهيم ين يعقوب الجوجانى قال‏:‏ نا إسحاق 
  حرف الخاء 
خاقان‏:‏ هو يحيى بن عبد الله بن زياد بن سداد أبو سهل ويقال أيضا‏:‏ أبو الليث السلمى البلخي ولقبه خاقان وهو أخو جمعة بن عبد الله حدث عنهما البخارى في جامعه في غزوة أحد وتفسير سورة الأنفال وكتاب الأطعمة‏.‏ 
خت‏:‏ هو يحيى بن عبد الله بن سالم أبو بكر الحرانى البلخى يقال‏:‏ له‏:‏ خت ويعرف بالخنى وبابن خت أيضا من شيوخ البخارى حدث عنه كثيرا عن وكيع وعبد الرزاق وجماعة‏.‏ 
حدثنا أبو عبد الله بن منصور القيسى قال‏:‏ نا أبو ذر المروزى قال‏:‏ نا أبو الحسن الدارقطني قال‏:‏ حدثني أبو الطاهر القاضي قال‏:‏ نا موسى بن هارون قال‏:‏ نا يحيى بن موسى الحراني يعرف بابن خت وكان من خيار المسلمين منكرا قال‏:‏ يعرف بابن خت جعله لقبا لأبيه موسى‏.‏ 
وحدثنا حكم بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا أحمد بن أبي عمران المروزى أبو الفضل بمكة قال‏:‏ نا علي بن عبد الله بن محمد بن علي البلخي الحافظ قال‏:‏ نا يحيى بن موسى ويعرف بالخت نا عبد الرزاق نا مالك في حديث ذكره‏.‏ 
  حرف الدال 
الداناج‏:‏ ويقال‏:‏ الداناء هو عبد الله بن فيروز بصرى فخرج حديثه في الصحيحين يروى عن أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن وحضن بن المنذر بالصاد المنقوطة المكنين أبا ساسان‏.‏ 
حدثنا أبو عمر أحمد بن محمد قرأه قال‏:‏ نا سعيد بن نصر وعبد الوارث بن سفيان وأبو الفضل أحمد بن قاسم قالوا‏:‏ نا قاسم بن أصبغ نا محمد بن عبد السلام الخشنى وعبد الله بن مسرة قالا‏:‏ قال لنا عمرو بن على الفلاس‏:‏ الداناج إنما هو الداناء بالفارسية وهو العالم‏.‏ 
دكين‏:‏ هو والد أبي نعيم الفضل بن دكين بن حماد بن زهير الملائى مولى آل طلحة بن عبيد الله آخر الأئمة الحفاظ‏.‏ 
حدثنا حكم بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا أبو بكر بن إسماعيل بمصر قال‏:‏ نا أبو بشر الدولابي قال‏:‏ نا معاوية بن صالح أبو عبيد الله الأشعري قال‏:‏ سمعت يحيى بن معين يقول‏:‏ اسم دكين عمرو وذكر الغلابي في تاريخه قال‏:‏ ولد أبو نعيم الفضل بن دكين سنة ثلاثين ويعنى ومائة ودكين لقب لقبه بكلب في الحي يقال له‏:‏ دكين فكانت دايته تدعوه فتقول‏:‏ يا دكين دكين فلزق به اللقب حدث عنه البخارى كثيرا وحدث عن يوسف بن موسى عن الفضل بن زهير عن صخر بن جويرية كذا قال الفضل ابن زهير نسبة إلى جد أبيه وروى مسلم أيضا عن رجل عنه‏.‏ 
دحيم‏:‏ هو عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم أبو سعيد المعروف بدحيم أبو القاسم عبيد الله بن محمد بن خلف بن أبي غالب البزار بمصر قال‏:‏ نا سعيد بن هاشم بن مرثد الطبراني قال‏:‏ نا أبو سعيد دحيم بن عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم القاضى الدمشقى في حديث ذكره‏.‏ 
دلويه‏:‏ هو زياد بن أيوب بن زياد الطوسى أبو هاشم سكن بغداد حدث عنه البخاري عن هشيم في باب إتيان اليهود إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم موضعا واحدا له في الكتاب غير هذا الحديث‏.‏ 
وكان أحمد ابن حنبل رحمه الله يقول‏:‏ اكتبوا عن زياد بن أيوب فإنه شعبة الصغير وروينا أن زياد بن أيوب كان يقول‏:‏ من سماني دوليه لا أجعله في حل‏.‏ 
  حرف الذال 
ذو النورين‏:‏ عثمان بن عفان أمير المؤمنين رضي الله عنه‏.‏ 
ذو الجناحين‏:‏ جعفر بن أبي طالب بن عبد المطلب الهاشمي رضي الله عنه‏.‏ 
ذو الشهادتين‏:‏ خزيمة بن ثابت رضي الله عنه‏.‏ 
ذو اليدين‏:‏ رجل من بني سليم يقال له‏:‏ الخرباق شهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد أوهم في صلاته فخاطبه وليس هو بذي الشمالين‏.‏ 
ذو اليدين عاش حتى روى عنه المتأخرون من التابعين قاله لنا أبو عمر النمرى‏.‏ 
ذو الشمالين‏:‏ قال اسمه عمير بن عبد عمر بن نضلة بن عمرو بن عبشان الخزاعى كان يعمل بيديه جميعا شهد بدرا وقتل فيها شهيدا‏.‏ 
ذو النور‏:‏ الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسى وكان مولاه من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم‏.‏ 
  حرف الراء 
أبو الرجال‏:‏ هو محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن حارثة بن النعمان الأنصاري من بني مالك بن النجار وأمه عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن بن سعد بن زرارة يكنى أبا عبد الرحمن وأيضا قيل له‏:‏ أبو الرجال وغلب عليه ذلك لولده وكانوا عشرة رجالا ذكورا فكنى أبا الرجال لذلك روى له البخارى ومسلم‏.‏ 
الرشك‏:‏ هو يزيد بن أبي أبو الأزهر الضبعى القسام يقال له‏:‏ الرشك ويقال أن الرشك الغيور بالفارسية قاله ابن أبى حاتم الرازى عن أبيه‏.‏ 
حدثنا أبو عمر يوسف بن عبد الله النمرى قال‏:‏ قال لنا خلف بن قاسم الحافة يقال أن الرشك الكبير اللحية بالفارسية ويزيد سمى الرشك لعظم لحيته قال‏:‏ ونا خلف قال لنا محمد بن عمر بن إسماعيل قال‏:‏ نا يحيى بن أيوب بن بادى العلاف قال‏:‏ نا حامد بن يحيى البلخى قال‏:‏ حدثني من لقى يزيد الرشك أنه قال‏:‏ بلغ من طول اللحية أنه دخلت فيها عقرب فمكثت فيها ثلاثة أيام لا يدري بها وروى عباس الدورى عن يحيى بن معين أنه قال‏:‏ كان يزيد يسرح ليحته فخرجت منها عقرب فلقب بالرشك ويقال‏:‏ إنه أول ذارع كان بالبصرة فعرف بالقسام رويا له جميعا عن مطرف بن عبد الله بن الشخير ومعاذة العدوية حدث عنه شعبة وحماد بن زيد وعبد الوارث‏.‏ 
رباح‏:‏ عيسى بن حفص بن عاصم بن عمر بن الخطاب يقال له‏:‏ رباح حدث عن أبيه يروى عنه القعنبى روى له مسلم وحده وهو عم عبيد الله بن عمر بن حفص‏.‏ 
راهويه‏:‏ والد إسحاق بن راهويه الفقيه واسمه إبراهيم ابن مخلد‏.‏ 
حدثنا أبو عمر أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى قال‏:‏ نا أبي قال‏:‏ نا أبو عبد الله بن مفرج القاضي قال‏:‏ نا إبراهيم بن احمد بن فراس بمكة قال‏:‏ نا ابو حامد أحمد بن محمد بن سالم النيسابورى قال راهويه والد إسحاق ابن راهويه‏:‏ ولد في طريق مكة وبذلك سمى لأن الطريق بالفارسية ‏(‏راه‏)‏ فسمى إسحاق بن راهويه‏.‏ 
أخبرنا حكم بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا أبو بكر أحمد بن محمد بن إسماعيل قال‏:‏ نا أبو بشر الدولابي قال‏:‏ قال محمد بن أسحاق‏:‏ ولد أبي رحمه الله سنة ثلاث وستين ومائة وهو إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن مخلد بن إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن بكر بن عبد الله بن غالب بن بني عمرو بن حنظلة بن مالك بن زيد مناة بن تميم التميمى ثم الحنظلى وتوفى ليلة الأحد في النصف من شعبان ثمان وثلاثين ومائتين‏.‏ 
  حرف الزاى 
أبو الزناد‏:‏ هو عبد لله بن ذكوان ويكنى أبا عبد الرحمن وأبو الزناد لقب غلب عليه وكان يغضب منه‏.‏ 
قال لنا أبو عمر النمرى‏:‏ كنيته أبو عبد الرحمن لا يختلفون في ذلك وذكوان أبوه مولى رملة بنت شيبة بن ربيعة بن عبد شمس بن عبد مناف وكانت رملة هذه تحت عثمان ابن عفان وقيل‏:‏ هو مولى عائشة بنت عثمان بن مظعون‏.‏ 
وقال الطبري‏:‏ كان أبو الزناد ثقة كثير الحديث فصيحا بصيرا بالعربية كاتبا حاسبا فقيها عالما عاقلا وقد ولى خراج المدينة‏.‏ 
زبان‏:‏ هو يحيى بن الجزار مولى بحيلة لقبه زبان يروى عن على بن أبي طالب روى له مسلم وحدهن روينا عن عبد الله بن أحمد ابن حنبل عن أبيه قال‏:‏ كان ابن سيرين يسمى يحيى بن الجزار زبانا‏.‏ 
زريق‏:‏ بن جيان مولى بنى فزارة يقال‏:‏ كان اسمه سعيد بن جيان فلقبه عبد الملك بن مروان زريقا روى له مسلم وحده وقد تقدم ذكره واختلافهم في زريق أو رزيق بتقديم الراء‏.‏ 
الزمن‏:‏ هو أبو موسى محمد بن المثنى العنزى البصرى محدث أهل البصرة في وقته روى لنا عن أحمد بن خلف الفقيه قال‏:‏ نا مروان بن عبد الملك الفخار قال‏:‏ سمعت أبا موسى محمد ابن المثنى الزمن يقول‏:‏ مرضت مرضتي التي أصابتني الزمانة فيها نحوا من سبع سنين قال مروزى‏:‏ بلغني أنه سئل عما تداوى به حتى رزقه الله العافية فقال‏:‏ الدعاء حدث عنه البخارى ومسلم والناس‏.‏ 
زنج‏:‏ هو محمد بن عمر أبو غسان الرازى أحد الحفاظ حدث عنه مسلم وقد ذكره أبو الحسن الدارقطني في شيوخ البخارى‏.‏ 
وحدثنا حكم بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا أبو بكر بن إسماعيل قال‏:‏ نا أبو بشر الدولابي قال‏:‏ نا محمد بن عمرو أبو غسان زنج‏.‏ 
زغبة‏:‏ هو حماد أبو عيسى بن حماد المصرى صاحب الليث بن سعد حدث عنه مسلم وابو عبد الرحمن النسائى والناس حدثني حكم بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا أبو بكر أحمد بن محمد بن إسماعيل قال‏:‏ نا أبوبكر محمد بن زبان الحضرمي قال‏:‏ نا أبو موسى عيسى بن حماد زغبة عن الليث بن حدثني أبو عمر قال‏:‏ نا أبو الوليد عبد الله بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا أبو زكريا العائذي قال‏:‏ نا أبو بكر محمد بن محمد بن عتيبة المعيطي قال‏:‏ حدثني ابو الطاهر بن عبد الله بن عيسى بن حماد زغبة ببيت المقدس وسألته‏:‏ كيف سمى جده حماد زغبة وكيف وقع عليه هذا اللقب‏.‏ 
فقال‏:‏ قدم وإلى من العراق فدخل عليه مسلما أو رآه في الطريقن فقال‏:‏ لولا أنني خلفت رغبة في العراق لقلت هذا زغبة فسمى حماد زغبة بذلك‏.‏ 
زنبقة‏:‏ بنون ساكنة بعدها باء معجمة بواحدة في أثرها قاف هو جعفر بن حميد يعرف بزنبقة ذكره عبد الغني بن سعيد عن علي بن سعيد الرازي يروى عنه مسلم في موضع واحد في كتاب التوبة حديثا واحدا عن عبيد الله بن أياد بن لقيه وقد حدث عنه بقى بن مخلد من أهل بلدنا‏.‏ 
  حرف السين 
سفينة‏:‏ مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يكنى أبا عبد الرحمن واسمه مهران‏.‏ 
حدثنا أبو عمر النمرى نا خلف بن قاسم الحافظ قال‏:‏ نا أبو على السكن قال‏:‏ نا عبد الله بن محمد البغوي قال‏:‏ أبو الربيع الزهرانى قال‏:‏ نا شريك بن عبد الله النخعى عن عمران النجلى بالنون والحاء المعجمة عن مولى لأم سلمة عن سفينة قال‏:‏ كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر فصرنا بواد ونهر فكنت أعبر بالناس فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏ما كنت منذ اليوم إلا سفينة‏)‏‏.‏ 
قال ابن السكن قال‏:‏ نا عبد الله بن محمد بن زياد النيسابورى قال‏:‏ نا أبو الأزهر أحمد بن الأزهر قال‏:‏ نا أبو علي بن السكن وحدثنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله العسكرى قال‏:‏ نا أبو موسى محمد ابن المثنى قال أبو على بن السكن ونا يحيى بن محمد بن صاعد إملاء قال‏:‏ نا ابو زايدة زكريا بن يحيى بن أبي زايدة قالوا‏:‏ نا أبو طلحة يحيى بن طلحة قال‏:‏ سمعت سعيد بن جمهان يحدث عن سفينة قال‏:‏ كنت أمشي مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في فى فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏احملوا عليه فإنه سفينة‏)‏ زاد ابن صاعد في حديثه وكانت كنيته سفينة ‏(‏أبا عبد الرحمن‏)‏‏.‏ 
وذكر ابو علي بن السكن عن الواقدي قال‏:‏ اسم سفينة مهران وكان من مولد في الأعراب روى له مسلم بن الحجاج وحده حديثا واحدا في الوضوء‏.‏ 
سعدان‏:‏ هو سعيد بن بشير الكابي وسعدان لقب حدث عنه أبو عاصم النبيل‏.‏ 
سعدان آخر‏:‏ هو سعدان بن يحيى بن صالح ويقال‏:‏ اسمه سعيد وسعدان لقب الكوفى اللخمى يكنى أبا يحيى حدث عن محمد ابن أبي حفصة روى له البخاري في غزوة الفتح‏.‏ 
سبلان‏:‏ بفتح السين المهملة والباء المعجمة بواحد على مثال كروان هو سالم أبو عبد الله المدينى مولى مالك بن أوس بن الحدثان البصرى يقال له‏:‏ سالم أبو عبد الله المدينى مولى مالك بن أوس بن الحدثان البصرى يقال له‏:‏ سالم سبلان وهو سالم مولى شداد بن المناوي وهو سالم مولى دوس وهو سالم أبو عبد الله مولى البصريين كل هذا يقال فيه سمع عائشة رضي الله عنها وأبا هريرة روى عنه بكير بن الأشج وأبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن وأبو الأسود محمد بن عبد الرحمن خرج له مسلم وحده وقال فيه عكرمة ابن عمار سالم مولى المهدي حدثنا حكم بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا أبو بكر ابن إسماعيل قال‏:‏ نا محمد بن زبان نا أبو الطاهر أحمد بن عمرو بن السرح ناعبد الله بن وهب عن مخرمة بن بكير عن أبيه عن سالم مولى شداد قال‏:‏ دخلت على عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم توفى سعد بن أبي وقاص فدخل عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر فتوضأ عندها فقالت‏:‏ يا عبد الرحمن أسبغ الوضوء فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول‏:‏ ‏(‏ويل للأعقاب من النار‏)‏‏.‏ 
ذكر مسلم بن الحجاج نا قتيبة نا ليث عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد عن سالم مولى البصريين قال‏:‏ سمعت أبا هريرة يقول‏:‏ سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول‏:‏ ‏(‏اللهم إنما محمد بشر يغضب كما يغضب البشر‏)‏ وذكر الحديث‏.‏ 
وذكر مسلم بن الحجاج قال‏:‏ حدثني محمد بن حاتم وأبو معن الرقاشى قالا‏:‏ نا عمر بن يونس قال‏:‏ نا عكرمة بن عمار قال‏:‏ حدثني يحيى بن أبي كثير قال‏:‏ حدثني أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن قال‏:‏ حدثني سالم مولى المهدى قال‏:‏ خرجت أنا وعبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر في جنازة سعد بن أبي وقاص فمررنا على حجرة عائشة فذكر عنها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثله‏.‏ 
قال البخاري ولا يصح يعني قول عكرمة‏.‏ 
سبلان آخر‏:‏ هو إبراهيم بن زياد يكنى أبا إسحاق يلقب سبلان حدث عن عباد بن عباد يروى عنه مسلم بن الحجاج في كتاب الأدب تفرد به‏.‏ 
سلام‏:‏ هو سلام بن سليمان أبو عثمان البزار لقب سعدويه أصله واسطى سكن بغداد روى البخارى عن محمد بن عبد الرحيم صاعقة عنه في الوضوء‏.‏ 
سلمويه‏:‏ هو سليمان بن صالح أبو صالح المروزى صاحب فتوح خراسان سمع ابن المبارك روى عنه ابن رزمة روى له البخارى‏.‏ 
قال أبو جعفر العقيلى‏:‏ كان عندهم ثقة‏.‏ 
سنيد‏:‏ هو ابن داود المصيصى أبو على اسمه الحسين ولقبه سنيد هو صاحب كتاب تفسير القرآن‏.‏ 
روى ابن السكن في كتاب التفسير من الجامع في تفسير سورة النساء عن محمد بن يوسف الفربرى عن البخارى قال‏:‏ نا سنيد بن داود قال‏:‏ نا حجاج الأعور عن ابن جريج عن يعلى بن مسلم عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس في قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏أَطيعوا اللَهَ وَأَطيعوا الرّسولَ وَأُولى الأَمرِ مِنكُم‏)‏ نزلت في عبد الله ابن حذافة إذ بعثه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سرية مؤنة‏.‏ 
قال أبو على بن السكن وحده سائر رواة الفربرى يقولون عنه عن البخارى حدثنا صدقة ابن الفضل نا حجاج الحديث ولا يذكرون سنيدا‏.‏ 
السمين‏:‏ هو محمد بن حاتم بن ميمون يكنى أبا عبد الله روى عنه مسلم بن الحجاج تفرد به‏.‏ 
وقال ابن الجارود‏:‏ سمعت موسى بن هارون يقول‏:‏ مات أبو عبد الله محمد بن حاتم بن ميمون ويعرف بالسمين في ذي الحجة سنة خمس وثلاثين ومائتين‏.‏ 
  حرف الشين 
شباب‏:‏ هو خليفة بن خياط بن خليفة بن خياط العصفرى البصرى يكنى أبا عمر وهو صاحب كتاب التاريخ والطبقات وشباب لقب من شيوخ البخارى تفرد به‏.‏ 
شاذان‏:‏ هو أسود بن عامر يكنى أبا عبد الرحمن ولقبه شاذان اصله شامى سكن بغداد حدث عن شعبة وزهير بن معاوية وعبد العزيز ابن ابي سلمة حدث محمد بن حاتم بن بزيع وعمرو الناقد وهارون الجمال رويا له جميعا‏.‏ 
شاذان آخر‏:‏ هو عبد العزيز بن عثمان بن جبلة بن أبي وراد وأبو وراد اسمه ميمون أبو الفضل أخو عبدان المروزى يروى عن أبيه عن شعبة حديثا في مناقب الأنصار روى له البخارى عن محمد بن يحيى عن أبي على الصايغ عنه‏.‏ 
شقوصا‏:‏ هو إسماعيل بن زكريا أبو زياد الخلفاني روى عباس الدورى قال‏:‏ سمعت يحيى بن معين يقول‏:‏ إسماعيل بن زكريا أبو زيادن الخلفاني يقال له‏:‏ شقوصا‏.‏ 
  حرف الصاد 
الصديق‏:‏ هو أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه عبد الله بن عثمان القرشي التيمى سمى الصديق ببداره إلى تصديق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل ما جاء به قيل‏:‏ بل قيل له‏:‏ الصديق لتصديقه له في خبر الإسراء‏.‏ 
صفيراء‏:‏ حميد بن نافع المدني يقال له‏:‏ حميد صفيراء وهو والد أفلح بن حميد وحديث حميد وابنه أفلح مخرج في الكتابين‏.‏ 
صاعقة‏:‏ هو أبو يحيى محمد بن عبد الرحيم ويعرف بصاحب الشابري بغدادى ثقة حدث عنه البخارى والنسائي وأبو بكر البزار‏.‏ 
صندل‏:‏ هو محمد بن إبراهيم بن دينار الجهني المدني الفقيه صاحب مالك قاله أبو الحسن الدارقطني‏.‏ 
حدثنا حكم بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا أبو بكر أحمد بن محمد بن إسماعيل قال‏:‏ نا أبو بشر الدولابي قال‏:‏ نا النضر بن بن محمد المروزى قال‏:‏ نا محمد ابن يحيى بن علي الكناني عن محمد بن دينار صندل عن أسامة بن زيد عن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع والمقبرى قالا‏:‏ كان اسم أبي هريرة قبل الاسلام عبد شمس فلما أسلم تسمى بعبد الله بن عامر بن عبد النشر والنشر صنم كان بأرضهم روى البخارى عن أبي مصعب الزهري عن ابن أبى ذئب في العلم ومناقب جعفر‏.‏ 
الصغير‏:‏ إبراهيم بن موسى بن يزيد الفراء الرازى يقال له‏:‏ الصغير يكنى أبا إسحاق ذكر أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله النيسابورى قال‏:‏ سمعت أبا الحسن محمد بن أحمد بن إبراهيم الحنظلي يقول‏:‏ سمعت محمد بن إسماعيل السلمي يقول‏:‏ قلت لأحمد بن حنبل‏:‏ كتبت عن إبراهيم بن موسى الصغير قال‏:‏ لا تقل الصغير هو كبير هو كبير حدث عنه البخارى ومسلم وأبو داود وقال أبو حاتم‏:‏ الرازى هو من الثقات‏.‏ 
  حرف الضاد 
الضخم‏:‏ هو سعد بن حفص الطلحى أبو محمد الكوفى سمع شيبان النحوى حدث عنه البخارى‏.‏ 
الضخم آخر‏:‏ هو بكير بن عبد الله ويقال‏:‏ ابن أبي عبد الله الطويل ويقال له‏:‏ الضخم معدود من الكوفيين يروى عن كريب مولى ابن عباس‏.‏ 
  حرف الطاء 
طاوس‏:‏ هو طاوس بن أبي حنيفة واسمه كيسان أبو عبد الرحمن من الأبناء من اليمن وكان مسكنه الجند قيل‏:‏ اسمه ذكوان وطاوس لقب‏.‏ 
حدثنا حكم بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا عباس بن أصبغ قال‏:‏ نا محمد بن قاسم حدثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن محمد بن خيرون قال‏:‏ نا أبو جعفر محمد بن الحسين البغدادي قال‏:‏ سئل يحيى بن معين‏:‏ ما كان يسمى طاوسا فقال‏:‏ اختلفوا في ذلك فقال بعض أصحابنا‏:‏ اسمه ذكوان وقال بعضهم‏:‏ بل هو اسم وليس بلقب‏.‏ 
وقال يحيى بن معين‏:‏ إنما سمى طاوسا لأنه كان طاوس القراء‏.‏ 
الطيب‏:‏ هو مرة بن شراحيل المهراني يعرف بمرة الطيب لحسن عبادته‏.‏ 
حدثنا أبو عمر قال‏:‏ نا أبو الوليد قال‏:‏ نا الحسن بن إسماعيل قال‏:‏ نا أحمد بن مروان قال‏:‏ نا جعفر بن أبي عثمان قال‏:‏ سمعت يحيى بن معين يقول‏:‏ وسئل لم سمي مرة الطيب فقال‏:‏ إنما سمى بذلك لحسن عبادته‏.‏ 
أخبرنا أبو عمر نا خلف بن قاسم قال‏:‏ نا أحمد بن إبراهيم الكندى قال‏:‏ نا الهيثم بن خلف الدورى نا محمود بن غيلان قال‏:‏ سمعت وكيعا يقول‏:‏ كان مرة الطيب يصلي في كل يوم وليلة ألف ركعة فلما كبر ذهب عنه الشطر فكان يصلى خمسمائة ركعة يروى عن عبد الله بن مسعود وأبي موسى الأشعري رويا له جميعا‏.‏ 
طفيل‏:‏ هو معتمر بن سليمان التيمى‏.‏ 
حدثنا أبو عمر النمرى حدثنا خلف بن قاسم قال‏:‏ نا إبراهيم بن محمد بن إبراهيم الديبلى بمكة قال‏:‏ نا محمد بن علي بن زيد الصائغ قال‏:‏ نا محمد بن عبد الأعلى الصنعاني قال‏:‏ نا معتمر بن سليمان التيمى طفيل عن حميد عن أنس بن مالك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان في بيته فاطلع رجل في بيته فأهوى إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بسهم فسدده نحوه فتأخر الرجل‏.‏ 
ومعتمر بن سليمان هذا روى له البخاري ومسلم كثيرا‏.‏ 
الطويل‏:‏ هو حميد بن أبي حميد الطويل مولى طلحة الطلحات يكنى أبا عبيدة‏.‏ 
كان من سبىء سجستان اختلف في اسم أبيه فقيل‏:‏ طرخان وقيل‏:‏ مهران وقيل‏:‏ تيرويه وقيل‏:‏ تيرى ويقال‏:‏ تير ويقال‏:‏ ابن أور‏.‏ 
وقد قيدنا هذه الأسماء كلها في حرف التاء في أول نوع من المتشابه‏.‏ 
قال البخاري‏:‏ قال الأصمعي رأيت حميدا ولم يكن طويلا ولكنه كان طويل اليدين سمع أنس بن مالك وجماعة من التابعين رويا له‏.‏ 
الطبراخ‏:‏ هو والد علي بن أبي هاشم واسمه عبيد الله الليثي البغدادى وكان يعرف بالطبراخ بالباء قاله ابن أبي حاتم ويقال بالميم وعلى من شيوخ البخارى تفرد به‏.‏ 
حدث عنه في كتاب الزكاة وتفسير القرآن عن هشيم قاله ابو ذر عن أبي إسحاق المستملى وفي النكاح عن ابن علية قاله أبو نصر الكلاباذى وقد تقدم هذا في كتاب التعريف بشيوخ البخارى بأوعب من هذا‏.‏ 
  حرف العين 
عتيق‏:‏ هو أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه واسمه عبد الله ابن عثمان‏.‏ 
حدثنا حكم بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا أحمد بن محمد بن إسماعيل أبو بشر الدولابى ونا حكم بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا عبد الرحمن بن عمر قال‏:‏ نا أبو سعيد بن الأعرابي قالا‏:‏ نا عباس الدوري قال‏:‏ سمعت يحيى بن معين يقول‏:‏ أبو بكر الصديق اسمه عبد الله بن عثمان وهو ابو قحافة ولقبه عتيق لأن وجهه كان جميلا فسمى عتيقا‏.‏ 
حدثنا أحمد بن محمد نا سعيد بن نصر وعبد الوارث وابو الفضل البزار قالوا‏:‏ نا قاسم بن إصبغ قال‏:‏ نا الخشنى وعبد الله ابن مسرة قالا‏:‏ سمعنا عمرو بن علي الفلاس يقول‏:‏ أبو بكر الصديق هو عبد الله بن عثمان ولقبه عتيق وإنما لقب عتيقا لعتاقة وجهه‏.‏ 
ونا حكم قال‏:‏ نا أبو بكر قال‏:‏ نا أبو بشر الدولابي قال‏:‏ حدثني موسى بن النعمان أبو هارون قال‏:‏ نا أبو أيوب سليمان بن أيوب بن عيسى ابن موسى بن طلحة بن عبيد الله قال‏:‏ كانت أمه لا يعيش لها ولد فلما ولدته استقبلت به البيت وقالت‏:‏ اللهم إن هذا عتيقك من الموت فهبه لي‏.‏ 
حدثنا حكم نا أبو بكر نا أبو بشر قال‏:‏ نا إبراهيم بن أبي بكر الأسدى نا حامد بن يحيى نا ابن عيينة عن زياد بن سعد عن عامر بن عبد الله بن الزبير عن أبيه قال‏:‏ كان اسم أبي بكر الصديق عبد الله بن عثمان فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏أنت عتيق الله من النار‏)‏ فسمى عتيقا‏.‏ 
حدثني أبو عمر النمرى قراءة مني عليه قال‏:‏ حدثني خلف بن القاسم قال‏:‏ حدثنا أبو الميمون البلخي قال‏:‏ نا أبو زرعة أبو عبد الله الدمشقي قال‏:‏ وحدثني عبد الوارث بن سفيان واللفظ له وحديثه أتم‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ نا قاسم بن إصبغ قال‏:‏ نا أحمد بن زهير قالا‏:‏ حدثنا سعيد بن منصور قال‏:‏ حدثنا صالح بن موسى بن إسحاق عن عائشة بنت طلحة عن عائشة أم المؤمنين قالت‏:‏ إني لفي بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه بالفناء وبيني وبينهم الستر إذ أقبل أبو بكر فقال‏:‏ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏من سره أن ينظر إلى عتيق من النار فلينظر إلى هذا‏)‏‏.‏ 
واسمه الذي سماه به أهله لعبد الله بن عثمان بن عامر بن عمرو‏.‏ 
وذكر مسلم بن الحجاج في كتاب الطبقات له عن يحيى بن يحيى قال‏:‏ أنا صالح بن موسى الطلحى عن معاوية بن إسحاق عن عائشة بنت طلحة عن عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها قالت‏:‏ أقبل أبو بكر ذات يوم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏من سره أن ينظر إلى عتيق من النار فلينظر إلى أبي بكر‏)‏ فغلب عليه اسم عتيق لذلك‏.‏ 
وحدثنا حكم نا أبو بكر بن إسماعيل نا أبو الحسن الأنصارى نا الزبير بن أبي بكر القاضي نا إسماعيل بن أبي أويس عن إسحاق بن يحيى بن طلحة عن عمه إسحاق بن طلحة وهي تقول لأمها أم كلثوم ابنة ابي بكر‏:‏ أنا خير منك ‏(‏أبي‏)‏ خير من أبيك قال فجعلت أمها تسبها وتقول‏:‏ أنت خير مني فقالت عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ألا أقضي بينكما قالتا‏:‏ بلى‏.‏ 
قالت‏:‏ فإن أبا بكر دخل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له‏:‏ ‏(‏أنت يا أبا بكر عتيق الله من النار‏)‏ فمن يومئذ سمى عتيقا ودخل طلحة ابن عبيد الله عليه فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏يا طلحة ممن قال الزبير‏:‏ وحدثني محمد بن سلام قال‏:‏ قلت لابن داب‏:‏ من أم أبي بكر الصديق قال‏:‏ أم الخير عند اسمها‏.‏ 
حدثنا أبو عمر النمرى نا أبو الوليد قال‏:‏ نا يعقوب المكي قال‏:‏ نا عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن عبد الله المقرى قال‏:‏ نا محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الله الخوارزمي المعروف بحمدوية بمكة سنة ستين مائتين قال‏:‏ سمعت أبا نعيم الفضل بن دكين يقول‏:‏ اسم ابي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه عبد الله بن عثمان ولقبه عتيق وإنما سمى عتيقا لأنه عتيق قدم في الخير‏.‏ 
عويمر‏:‏ أبو الدرداء اسمه عامر بن مالك وعويمر لقب‏.‏ 
حدثنا أحمد بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا سعيد بن نصر وعبد الوارث وأبو الفضل قالوا‏:‏ نا قاسم نا الخشنى وابن مسرة قالا‏:‏ قال لنا عمرو ابن على الفلاس اسم أبي الدرداء عامر بن مالك وعويمر لقب وسألت رجلا من ولد أبي الدرداء فقال‏:‏ هو خامس أب لي اسمه عامر بن مالك‏.‏ 
عيينة‏:‏ ابن حصن الفزارى اسمه حذيفة ويكنى أبا مالك وله صحبة وهو أحد المؤلفة قلوبهم‏.‏ 
عارم‏:‏ هو أبو النعمان بن محمد الفضل السدوسى ولقبه عارم وكان محمد بن يحيى الموصلى يقول‏:‏ نا أبو النعمان بن محمد بن الفضل السدوسى لقبه عارم وكان بعيدا من العرامة ثقة صدوقا مسلما‏.‏ 
حدثنا أحمد بن محمد نا أبي نا ابن مفرح قال‏:‏ نا محمد بن جبريل قال‏:‏ نا عبد الله بن علي بن الجارود قال‏:‏ نا محمد بن مهران قال‏:‏ سمعت الدارمى يقول‏:‏ سمعت أبا النعمان يقول‏:‏ ولد أنا وابن مهران عمى هذا شعب في أيام فجاءنا الأسود بن شيبان وكان شيخ حي فسماني عارما وسماه شعبا يروى عن حماد بن زيد وابن عوانة وجرير بن حازم ومعتمر بن سليمان حدث عنه البخاري كثيرا وحدث مسلم عن حجاج بن الشاعر وعبيد بن حميد عنه‏.‏ 
عبدة‏:‏ هو عبدة بن سليمان أبو محمد الكلابي الكوفي اسمه عبد الرحمن وغلب عليه عبدة إمام في الحديث‏.‏ 
العبد‏:‏ هو عبد العزيز بن صهيب مولى أنس بن مالك كان يقال له‏:‏ عبد العزيز العبد‏.‏ 
عبدان‏:‏ المروزى اسمه عبد الله بن عثمان بن جبلة بن أبي رواد عن ابن المبارك وعن أبيه روى عنه البخارى فأكثر وحدث مسلم عن رجل عنه‏.‏ 
عبد‏:‏ هو عبد بن حميد البستي‏.‏ 
قال البخاري‏:‏ عبد بن حميد يقال له‏:‏ عبد الحميد أبو محمد هو من شيوخ مسلم بن الحجاج وذكره البخارى في كتاب علامات النبوة بإثر حديث عمر بن العلاء أخي أبي عمرو بن العلاء قال‏:‏ سمعت نافعا عن ابن عمر كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب إلى جذع‏.‏ 
‏.‏ 
الحديث ثم قال‏:‏ وقال عبد الحميد‏:‏ نا عثمان بن عمر أنا معاذ بن العلاء حرف الغين غندر‏:‏ هو محمد بن جعفر البصرى صاحب شعبة ومولى إسرائيل‏.‏ 
حدثنا ابو عمر النمرى قال‏:‏ نا أبو الأصبغ عيسى بن سعيد بن سعدان الكبي معلمي في القرآن‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ أنا ابو الحسن أحمد بن محمد ابن مقسم ببغداد قال أبو الحسن العاقولي قال‏:‏ سمعت المبرد يقول‏:‏ قدم ابن جريج البصرة فأملى وأكثر محمد بن جعفر استفهامه فقال له‏:‏ ما تريد يا غندر وهي كلمة يقولونها للمبرم فغلب عليه‏.‏ 
  حرف الغين 
غنجار‏:‏ هو عيسى بن موسى أبو أحمد البخارى مولى لبني تميم استشهد به البخارى في أول كتاب بدء الخلق فقال‏:‏ رواه عيسى عن رقبة عن قيس بن مسلم عن طارق بن شهاب عن عمر بن الخطاب قيل‏:‏ إنما سمى بغنجار لاحمرار خديه كان من أعبد الناس‏.‏ 
  حرف الفاء 
الفاروق‏:‏ عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يعرف بالفاروق‏.‏ 
الفقير‏:‏ هو يزيد بن صهيب أبو عثمان الفقير سمع جابر بن عبد الله‏.‏ 
الفأفاء‏:‏ هو خالد بن سلمة القرشي المخزومي روى عن البهني حدث عنه زكريا بن أبي فليح‏:‏ هو فليح بن سليمان الخزاعي مولى لهم ويختلف في ولايته اسمه عبد الملك وفليح لقبه‏.‏ 
حدثنا أبو عمر نا أبو الوليد قال‏:‏ نا أبو زكريا العائذي عن أبي عمر محمد بن يوسف الكندي النسابة‏.‏ 
قال أبو يحيى‏:‏ فليح بن سليمان الخزاعى هو عبد الملك بن سليمان ولقبه فليح‏.‏ 
قال أبو علي‏:‏ سمع الزهري ويحيى بن سعيد وربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن ونافعا وهشام ابن عروة‏.‏ 
الفلاس‏:‏ عمرو بن على الصيرفي لقبه عفان بن مسلم الفلاس‏.‏ 
حدثنا أبو عمر النمرى نا أبو الوليد نا ابن أبي دليم وابن العنان قالا‏:‏ نا محمد بن قاسم قال‏:‏ نا محمد بن أحمد بن زهير بن حرب قال‏:‏ سمعت أبا حفص عمرو بن علي الفلاس يقول‏:‏ روى عني عفان حديثين فلم يقم خيره بشره‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ حدثني أبو حفص الفلاسي ولم أكن فلاسا فأوقع على الفلاس بن العنان وهو محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الرحيم يعرف بابن العنان وكان ثقة خيارا من أهل قرطبة‏.‏ 
  حرف القاء 
القبطي‏:‏ هو عبد الملك بن عمير بن سويد اللخمي ويعرف بالقبطي نسب إلى فر سله كان يكنى أبا عمرو ويقال‏:‏ أبو عامر حليف بني عدى قريش قاضي الكوفة وكان من الفصحاء‏.‏ 
حدثنا أبو عمر النمرى قال‏:‏ نا عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد المؤمن قال‏:‏ نا محمد بن عثمان بن ثابت الصيدلاني ببغداد قال‏:‏ نا إسماعيل القاضي قال‏:‏ نا علي بن المديني قال‏:‏ نا سفيان قال‏:‏ جاء رجل إلى عبد الملك ابن عمير فقال‏:‏ من يدلنا على عبد الملك بن عمير القبطي قال‏:‏ فقال‏:‏ أنا عبد الملك بن عمير‏.‏ 
وأما القبطي ففرس كان لنا سابقا سمع جندب ابن عبد الله وجابر بن سمرة وعمرو بن حريث‏.‏ 
روى عنه شعبة والثورى وزائدة وابو عوانة رويا له معا‏.‏ 
القصير‏:‏ هو عمران بن مسلم أبو بكر القصير روى عن يحيى القطان رويا له‏.‏ 
القصير‏:‏ ربيعة بن يزيد القصير سمع أبا إدريس الخولاني رويا معا‏.‏ 
القصير‏:‏ هو المثنى بن سعيد الضبعى عن أبي حمرة الضبعي روى عنه ابن مهدي رويا له معا‏.‏ 
قصى‏:‏ هو المغيرة بن عبد الرحمن الحزامي سمع أبا الزناد وكان من فقهاء المدينة رويا له‏.‏ 
روى البخاري عن عبد الرحمن بن شيبة عن عبد الرحمن بن المغيرة عن أبيه‏.‏ 
حدثنا حكم بن محمد نا أبو بكر بن إسماعيل أبو الحسن الأنصاري قال‏:‏ سمعت الزبير بن بكار يقول‏:‏ المغيرة بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن خالد بن حزام فقال له‏:‏ قصى كان علامة مسنا قد أدرك أبا الزناد وروى عنه وابنه عبد الرحمن بن المغيرة‏.‏ 
قيصر‏:‏ هو أبو النضر هاشم بن القاسم لقبه قيصر خراسان سكن بغداد رويا له معا حدث عن مسلم عن أبي بكر بن النضر بن أبي النضر عن جده أبي النضر هاشم بن القاسم‏.‏ 
قراد‏:‏ هو عبد الرحمن بن غزوان أبو نوح بغدادي أخرج البخاري في الجامع عن محمد بن عبد الله بن المبارك عنه عن جرير بن حازم في كتاب الطلاق‏.‏ 
قال أبو داود سليمان بن الأشعث‏:‏ سمعت أحمد بن حنبل سئل عن اسم أبي نوح فقال‏:‏ ايش تصنع باسمه اسمه شنيع قال أبو داود‏:‏ هو قراد واسمه عبد الرحمن بن غزوان‏.‏ 
حدثنا أحمد نا عبد الوارث بن سفيان نا قاسم بن أصبغ قال‏:‏ نا أحمد بن زهير قال‏:‏ سمعت يحيى بن معين يقول‏:‏ قراد عبد الرحمن بن غزوان كنيته أبو نوح ليس به بأس‏.‏ 
قتيبة‏:‏ ابن سعيد بن جميل بن طريف بن عبد الله الثقفي مولاهم يكنى أبا رجاء البغلاني البلخي وكان طريف مولى الحجاج بن يوسف وخبازه يقال‏:‏ إن اسمه يحيى وقتيبة لقب حدث عنه البخاري ومسلم وأبو داود والناس‏.‏ 
  حرف الكاف 
كردي‏:‏ هو أحمد بن عبد الله بن الحكم يعرف بكردى بصرى سمع غندرا محمد بن جعفر تفرد   حرف اللام 
لوين‏:‏ هو محمد بن سليمان بن حبيب الأسدي المصيصي ابو جعفر بغدادي روى عن مالك وسفيان بن عيينة وإبراهيم بن سعد الزهري‏.‏ 
حدثنا حكم بن محمد نا أبو بكر أحمد بن محمد بن إسماعيل قال‏:‏ نا عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز البغوي بمكة قال‏:‏ نا أبو جعفر محمد بن سليمان الأسدي لوين قال‏:‏ نا إبراهيم بن سعد عن ابن شهاب عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة قال‏:‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏لله أفرح بتوبة عبده من أحدكم بضالته بأرض المهلكة يخشى أن يقتله فيها العطش‏)‏‏.‏ 
قال أبو علي‏:‏ ليس للبخاري ولا لمسلم عنه في الكتابين حديث وروى عنه أبو داود السجستاني وابو عبد الرحمن النسائي وذكرته لأن لا أخلى حرف اللام‏.‏ 
  حرف الميم 
مشطح‏:‏ ابن أثاثة بن عباد بن المطلب شهد بدرا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقال‏:‏ إن مسطحا لقب واسمه عوف تقدم ذكره أول الكتاب في حرف الألف‏.‏ 
حدثنا حكم بن عمر قال‏:‏ نا أبو القاسم بن أبي غالب المصري نا محمد بن أحمد بن إبراهيم المادراني قال‏:‏ نا عبيد الله بن سعد بن إبراهيم بن سعد الزهري قال‏:‏ نا عمي قال‏:‏ نا أبي عن محمد بن إسحاق قال‏:‏ مسطح اسمه عوف وكان مسطح لقبا شهد بدرا وكان ممن كثر في شأن الافك‏.‏ 
الماجشون‏:‏ اسمه يعقوب بن أبي سلمة واسم أبي سلمة ميمون ويقال‏:‏ دينار المدني مولى آل المنكدر‏.‏ 
والماجشون بالفارسية ماكهون فعرب ومعناه الورد ويقال‏:‏ الأبيض الأحمر‏.‏ 
ذكر البخاري في التاريخ الأوسد الماجشون فقال‏:‏ هو يعقوب بن أبي سلمة أخو عبد الله مولى آل المنكدر فجرى على بنيه وعلى بني أخيه القرشي المدني‏.‏ 
روى عنه ابناه يوسف وعبد العزيز ويقال اسم أبي سلمة دينار‏.‏ 
قال البخاري‏:‏ حدثني محمد ابو يحيى هو صاعقة أبو سلمة الخزاعي ثنا عبد العزيز يعقوب عن أبيه قال‏:‏ خرجت مع عمر بن عبد العزيز لما كتب إليه الوليد بالقدوم عليه إلى ذي خشب فقال لي‏:‏ يا ماجشون‏.‏ 
قال البخاري‏:‏ نا هارون بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا عبد الملك بن عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن أبي سلمة قال‏:‏ هلك جدي عبد الله سنة ست ومائة‏.‏ 
والماجشون هو يعقوب أخو عبد الله بن أبي سلمة‏.‏ 
قال هارون‏:‏ الماجشون بالفارسية الورد‏.‏ 
قال الدار قطني‏:‏ إنما لقب الماجشون لحمرة في وجهه ويقال‏:‏ إن سكينة بن الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنه لقبته بذلك‏.‏ 
ويعقوب هذا هو عم عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن أبي سلمة الفقيه وهذا اللقب إنما حمله يعقوب بن أبي سلمة أخو عبد الله بن أبي سلمة فجرى على بنيه وعلى بني أخيه‏.‏ 
حدثنا أبو العباس العذري نا أبو ذر نا الدار قطني قال‏:‏ يعقوب ابن أبي سلمة الماجشون‏.‏ 
من ولده‏:‏ يوسف بن يعقوب وعبد العزيز بن يعقوب‏.‏ 
فأما يوسف فروى عن والده وصالح بن إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف وابن المنكدر وصالح بن كيسان وأبيه يعقوب‏.‏ 
وأما أخوه عبد العزيز بن يعقوب فيروى عن محمد بن المنكدر أحاديث مراسيل وعبد العزيز هذا يكنى أبا الإصبغ وعبد الله بن أبي سلمة أخو يعقوب يروى عن عبد الله بن عمر وعبد الله بن عمر وعبد الله بن عبيد الله بن رافع بن خديج ونافع مولى قتادة وغيرهم‏.‏ 
وابنه‏:‏ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن أبي سلمة الفقيه يروى عن زيد ابن أسلم وعمرو بن أبي عمرو مولى آل المطلب ومحمد بن المنكدر والزهرى وغيرهم‏.‏ 
وابنه‏:‏ عبد الملك بن عبد العزيز الماجشون كان فقيها من أصحاب مالك وهو أستاذ أحمد بن المعدل‏.‏ 
وأخوه‏:‏ يوسف بن عبد العزيز حدث عنه الزبير بن بكار‏.‏ 
قال أبو على‏:‏ روى مسلم بن الحجاج ليعقوب بن أبي سلمة عن الأعرج وحدث عنه ابنه يوسف وابن أخيه عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن أبي سلمة‏.‏ 
وروى مسلم أيضا لأخيه عبد الله بن أبي سلمة عن عبد الله بن عبد الله بن عمر والنعمان بن أبي عياش روى عنه يحيى بن سعيد وبكير بن الأشج وعمر بن حسين انفرد مسلم بالرواية لهما وروى مسلم والبخاري لعبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن أبي سلمة‏.‏ 
مشقر‏:‏ هو أبو فراس يزيد بن رباح مولى عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص حدث عنه بكر بن سوادة روينا عن الدارقطني روى له مسلم‏.‏ 
المقعد‏:‏ هو عبد الرحمن بن سعد المقعد ويقال له‏:‏ الأعرج أيضا ذكره مسلم في الطبقات يكنى أبا حميد‏.‏ 
روى له مسلم عن صفوان بن سليم عنه عن أبي هريرة سجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ‏(‏إِذا السّماءُ اِنشَقَّت‏)‏ الحديث‏.‏ 
ذكره محمد بن يحيى الرملي وقد ذكرناه في حرف الهمزة من هذا الكتاب وذكرناه في باب تمييز المشكل من تأليفنا هذا مجودا‏.‏ 
المقعد‏:‏ هو عبد الله بن عمرو بن أبي الحجاج واسم أبي الحجاج ميسرة أبو معمر المنقري مولاهم أثبت الناس في عبد الوارث بن سعيد حدث عنه البخارى كثيرا وروى مسلم عن مشكدانة‏:‏ هو عبد الرحمن عبد الله بن عمر بن محمد بن أبان بن صالح لقبه مشكدانة حدث عنه مسلم بن الحجاج انفرد به ذكر أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله النيسابورى قال‏:‏ سمعت أبا الحسين أحمد ابن محمد بن تميم القنطري يقول‏:‏ سمعت الحسين بن فهم يقول‏:‏ سمعت عبد الله بن عمر بن أبان الجعفي وسئل‏:‏ لم لقبت مشكدانة‏.‏ 
فقال‏:‏ والله ما لقبني هذا اللقب إلا الفضل بن دكين وذلك أنى كنت يوما دخلت الحمام فتنحرت وحضرت مجلسه فقال‏:‏ يا أبا عبدا لرحمن أعيذك بالله ما أنت إلا مشكدانة قالها مرة بعد أخرى فلقبوني بها‏.‏ 
مردويه‏:‏ هو أحمد بن محمد بن موسى أبو العباس المروزى عن ابن المبارك حدث عنه البخاري تفرد به‏.‏ 
محبوب‏:‏ هو محبوب بن الحسن القرشي أبو جعفر البصري اسمه محمد ولقبه محبوب روى البخاري عن عبد الله بن الصباح عنه عن خالد الحذاء حديثا واحدا في كتاب الأحكام‏.‏ 
  حرف النون 
النبيل‏:‏ هو أبو عاصم الضحاك بن مخلد الشيبانى مولاهم البصري يقال أنه لقب بالنبيل لكبر أنفه ويقال‏:‏ لجودة ثيابه ذكره أحمد بن سعيد بن حزم قال‏:‏ نا أبو علي محمد بن محمد بن الأشعث الكوفي بمصر قال‏:‏ سمعت يزيد بن سنان البصري يقول‏:‏ كان أبو عاصم الضحاك بن مخلد يلزم زفر وكان حسن الحال في كسوته وكان رجل آخر يقال له‏:‏ أبو عاصم أيضا زفر وكان رثّ الحال في كسوته فجاء يوما أبو عاصم الضحاك بن مخلد فاستأذن على زفر فقالت له الخادمة‏:‏ من هذا وخرجت إليه فقال‏:‏ أنا أبو عاصم فدخلت فقالت‏:‏ أبو عاصم بالباب فقال لها‏:‏ من أبي عاصم ويحك أيما هو فقالت‏:‏ ذاك النبيل فأذن له فلما دخل عليه قال له زفر‏:‏ يا أبا عاصم قد سمتك هذه الخادمة باسم ما أراه يفارقك حتى تموت سمتك أبا عاصم النبيل وحدثنا أبو عمر النمرى نا أبو الوليد نا أبو زكريا العائذى قال‏:‏ أخبرتنا أم الضحاك بنت أحمد بن عمرو بن أبي عاصم النبيل قالت‏:‏ سمعت أبي رحمه الله يقول‏:‏ سمى أبو عاصم بالنبيل وذلك أنه كان قد دخل البصرة المهدى أمير المؤمنين فدخل عليه الناس وكان أبو عاصم فيهم ثم دخل عليه فدخل الأمن وقال‏:‏ إن أبا عاصم بالباب وكان رجل ما سمي قصير يكنى بأبي عاصم فقال‏:‏ المهدي النبيل أم القصير فقال‏:‏ النبيل فبه سمى النبيل‏.‏ 
وقال عمرو بن على الفلاس‏:‏ سمعت أبا عاصم الضحاك بن مخلد يقول‏:‏ ولدت أمي في سنة عشر ومائة وولدت في سنة اثنتين وعشرين ومائة‏.‏ 
سمع أبو عاصم ابن جريج ويزيد بن أبي عبيد وجرير بن حازم ومالكا والأوزاعى وشعبة والثورى حدث عن البخارى وحدث عن جماعة من شيوخه عنه وروى مسلم عن رجل عنه‏.‏ 
  حرف الهاء 
هداب‏:‏ هو هدبة بن خالد أبو خالد الأزدي البصري وهداب لقب وهو أخو أمية بن خالد حدث عن البخارى ومسلم‏.‏ 
حدثنا حكم بن محمد نا أبو بكر بن إسماعيل قال‏:‏ حدثنا ابو القاسم البغوي أملى منه علينا بمكة سنة عشر وثلاثمائة قال‏:‏ نا هدبة ابن خالد القيسي قال‏:‏ نا المبارك بن فضالة عن ثابت عن أنس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏ما تحاب رجلان في الله غلا كان افضلهما أشدهما حبا لصاحبه‏)‏‏.‏ 
أبو همام‏:‏ هو عبد الأعلى بن عبد الأعلى يكنى أبا محمد وأبو همام لقب‏.‏ 
قال البخاري‏:‏ كان يغضب من أبي همام‏.‏ 
روى له البخاري ومسلم‏.‏ 
  حرف الواو 
وهيب‏:‏ بن الورد المكي العابد كان اسمه عبد الوهاب‏.‏ 
حدثنا أحمد بن محمد قال‏:‏ نا عبد الوارث بن سفيان نا قاسم بن أصبغ قال‏:‏ نا أحمد بن زهير قال‏:‏ وهيب كان اسمه عبد الوهاب فصغر روى له مسلم وحده في كتاب الجهاد‏.‏ 
وهبان‏:‏ هو وهب بن قية الواسطي يكنى أبا محمد ووهبان لقب شيخ لمسلم‏.‏ 
حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى نا أبي نا أبو عبد الله بن مفرج قال‏:‏ نا محمد بن جبريل نا ابن الجارود قال‏:‏ وهب بن بقية يقال له‏:‏ وهبان سمعت موسى بن هارون الجمال يقول‏:‏ مات أبو محمد بواسط في ربيع الأول سنة تسع وثلاثين ومائتين‏.‏ 
  حرف الياء 
اليمان‏:‏ والد حذيفة بن اليمان العنبسى صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو حذيفة بن حسيل بن جابر‏.‏ 
واليمان لقب لأنه كان أصاب دما في قومه وهرب إلى المدينة وخالف بني عبد الأشهل فسماه قومه اليمان لأنه خالف اليمانية هذا قول ابن قتيبة في كتاب المعارف‏.‏ 
وقال ابن الكلبي‏:‏ هو حذيفة بن حسيل بن جابر بن ربيعة بن عمرو بن اليمان واسم اليمان جروه بن الحارث بن قطيعة بن عبس وإنما قيل‏:‏ حذيفة بن اليمان لأنه من ولده أصابه المسلمون في المعركة يوم أحد ولا يدرون فتصدق حذيفة بدينه من أصابه‏.‏ 
الياقوتة‏:‏ هو المعافى بن عمران أبو مسعود الموصلى الظهري عن الأوزاعي وغيره كان سفيان يسميه الياقوتة وروينا عن ابن زبر في كتاب العلل لأحمد بن حنبل قال أحمد يعني ابن حنبل وذكر بشر بن الحارث فقال‏:‏ كان يسمى المعافى باسم فقلت‏:‏ كان يسميه ياقوتة العلماء فأراه تبسم‏.‏ 
اليؤيؤ‏:‏ محمد بن زياد بن عبيد الله بن الربيع بن زياد الزيادى لقبه يؤيؤ روى عنه البخاري في كتاب الآداب‏.‏ 
أخبرنا أبو عمر نا أبو الوليد نا العائذي قال‏:‏ نا أبوبكر بن الفيض الحافظ قال‏:‏ نا محمد بن عبد الله بن سليمان مطين قال‏:‏ نا محمد بن زياد بن عبيد الله الزيادي نا فضيل بن عياض عن مسلم يعني الأعور عن أنس قال‏:‏ كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يجيب الداعي ويعود المريض ويركب الحمار‏.‏ 
قال العائذي‏:‏ قال لنا أبوبكر بن الفيض الحافظ محمد بن زياد بلقب بيؤيؤ وهو طائر يصاد‏.‏ 
آخر كتاب الألقاب وبتمامه تم جمع الديوان والحمدلله حق حمده وصلى الله على محمد رسوله وعبده وعلى آله وسلم تسليما‏.‏ 
على يدى الفقير إلى رحمة ربه عبد الحق بن أبي بكر بن يعقوب المراكشى عرف بابن الصدينى بمدينة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في السابع والعشرين من شهر رمضان المعظم من سنة ثمان وعشرين وستمائة‏.‏ 
من أصل الشيخ الفقيه الحافظ أبي علي المؤلف رضي الله عنه‏.‏




تم نسخه من موقع نداء الإيمان 


لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم

----------


## خمقاني

:SnipeR (28):   شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*شكرا كتير ..*

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا معاذ 
بس موضوع كبير ما قدرت اخلصوا كلو  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):

----------

